# Súper oídos (proyecto de audifono de alta ganancia)



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 27, 2012)

Hola foreros ya que tengo uno dia libre, este fin de semana voy a aprovechar para armar este audífono de alta ganancia.

Mas adelante lo desarrollo por lo pronto el diagrama de lo que pienso hacer 



postadata: vi que habia muchos post pero todos viejos y ya desarrollados


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 27, 2012)

Este se ve bien...pero el Tr no especifica de cuanto es el primario y el secundario...


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 27, 2012)

Digo, pregunto, consulto, analizo, ¿ No sería mejor un esquema *SIN* transformador ?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 27, 2012)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Este se ve bien...pero el Tr no especifica de cuanto es el primario y el secundario...



SI los datos lo tengo, pero no los subi por una cuestion de que lo quiero experimentar el fin de semana ademas no es un nucleo de entre-hierro, es un cacho de ferrita...

FOGO si pero el parlante tiene que ser mayor de 32 ohm de impedancia digamos arriba de 64 ohm y No tengo por el momento


----------



## Melghost (Sep 27, 2012)

Aunque este esquema es sencillo, ¿cuál suele ser el motivo de utilizar componentes discretos y no un simple amplificador integrado, que te ahorra componentes y funcionan muy bien?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 1, 2012)

Con componentes de un *TV color PHILCO* saque 3 transistores (2 BC548 y un BC558) y un puñaditos de componentes pasivo y me arme este *>>>Súper Oído<<<*



Bueno a las pruebas me remito. Lo del auricular en forma directa de entrada descartado no funciona, para tener la mejor nitidez use un auricular de teléfono (recuadrado en verde olivo), el BC548 (que esta en la salida) aguanta como max 4.7Vcc frente a un buen bobinado se le puede poner un buen disipador para que pueda trabajar tranquilo.
Dentro de *los transformadores de adaptador de impedancia* elegí un montón para saber cual daba mejor resultados: 

*A* un desastre (un núcleo barra NO sirve).
*B* malísimo (la ferrita no es la mejor).
*C* terrible (un núcleo barra NO sirve).
*D* mediano (es la etapa driver horiz. De un TV).
*C* de radio SPICAR excelente. 



Aclaro que estos núcleo son para auriculares de PC de 8 a 32 ohm de eso que te dan gusto escuchar música, el mismo al contar con un potenciómetro te permite proteger los parlantes del mismo.

El micrófono NO puede estar muy lejos de la base del transistor porque sufre de mucha perdida y distorsión, si esta soldado a la placa mejor (y si son mas prolijo que yo mejor  )  

La alimentación es de 2 a 4.7Vcc caso de la pillas AAA que use yo

Postadata: SI lo armas NO te hagas el canchero y NO le pidas que hable a un amigo, porque tus oídos harán piiiii, pero tus auriculares morirán de una mal... y créeme lo correrás con el soldado a tu amigo medio sordo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 1, 2012)

lastima el transformador de la spica ,ya casi no hay,
pero si debe sonar lindo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 1, 2012)

Me viene bien  , ando medio sordeli


----------



## solaris8 (Oct 1, 2012)

SSTC
...me guta
simple y eficiente 

ahora, la spika de la abuela noooo!!!

me entro una duda los de la spika, no eran 600/8 ohms??
(si me equivoque...no me peguen soy giordano!)


muy bueno un abrazo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 1, 2012)

buenísimo el aporte hombre araña ¡¡ ya tenemos los datos del transformador


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 2, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> buenísimo el aporte hombre araña ¡¡ ya tenemos los datos del transformador



NO *lemur* ese *NO* sirve por eso termine con un núcleo de *entre-hierro* por que no lees, ese dice que desarmes un choque de 10mH y le bobines unas 150 vueltas y tendrás el secundario y la verdad es que no sirve para nada (no se escucha un soto, por eso dice *que voy a experimentar*)

*Solaris* los datos del transformador te los puedo pasar no es muy complicado además podes usa un de televisor NO me digas que no tienes uno a mano, el de la Spica lo use porque aprendí a bobinarlos (es re fácil) además *esta en la revista lupin su fabricación casera*

*Spiderman* mejor NO opino... mas de lo mismo!!! Dios...

posdata: al que lo movio mis pensamientos


----------



## solaris8 (Oct 2, 2012)

*sstc*
seria bueno si me pasas como hacer el trafo,(o lo subas, no se que seria conveniente) teles consigo, lo que pasa es que todavia me gusta experimentar , siempre tengo algun sobrino que quiere "algo facil"....y lupin me salva


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 2, 2012)

Hecho *solaris*, despues subo el desarrollo de como armarlo al transformador que se usa en todos los proyectos *lupin* 

...aprovecho y *aguante lupin*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 2, 2012)

Tengo uno igual a éste pero con TL431


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 2, 2012)

Subi el diagrama, ah! NO pero como haces para andar con semejante transformador 

en serio subi el diagrama si lo tienes...


----------



## solaris8 (Oct 2, 2012)

sstc....
cha gracias!!!.....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 2, 2012)

Aqui lo tenés :


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 3, 2012)

graxis *DOSME* por el circuito


saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 3, 2012)

lo que te ahorras en transistores lo gastas en preset?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 3, 2012)

Naa , el P1 es para fijar la polarización del TL431 que debe ser de 2,5 V , si le pones alimentación fija , se reemplaza por dos resistencias.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 3, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Naa , el P1 es para fijar la polarización del TL431 que debe ser de 2,5 V , si le pones alimentación fija , se reemplaza por dos resistencias.



Lo mismo iba a decir que para darle el ajuste, despues dejas 2 resistencias, pero como dice el *lemur* dos preset y chau bolsillo, se pueden reciclar el del 250KΩ, el de 10KΩ NO es facil de conseguir  capaz en un TV antiguo  

como dice el *lemur* el mio es mas economico 



pero para los que quieren y tienen cosas para reciclar NO gastan nada


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 3, 2012)

No son tan críticos , el de 250k puede ser de 100k o de 1MOhm , y el de 10k puede ser de 20 , 22 , 25k.

Además que esto pasa por experimentar nomás


----------



## adrieljc19 (Oct 3, 2012)

muy bueno, muchas gracias por el aporte. Voy a ver si lo hago, que mi abuela ya no escucha casi nada, a ver si la salvamos con este ! ! !  los audifonos comunes ya no le sirven


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 3, 2012)

reciclando si también se puede conseguir todo de un tv ,aunque el preset de 10k es difícil


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 3, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> el de 10KΩ NO es facil de conseguir


 ya lo dije *lemur*, lea


----------



## Tecnorion (Sep 20, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Aqui lo tenés :
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 81024


¡ Con un zener programable TL 431 ! Nunca se me hubiese ocurrido... Lo voy a probar. ¿hay otros ejemplos de su uso en sistemas de audio fuera de la fuente? ¡ Saludos ! (Hace un inaceptable tiempo que no participaba en el foro...)


----------



## unmonje (Sep 20, 2022)

Tecnorion dijo:


> ¡ Con un zener programable TL 431 ! Nunca se me hubiese ocurrido... Lo voy a probar. ¿hay otros ejemplos de su uso en sistemas de audio fuera de la fuente? ¡ Saludos ! (Hace un inaceptable tiempo que no participaba en el foro...)


Cierto, en este  tópico hace 10 años que nadie escribía.    🥴


----------



## Tecnorion (Sep 22, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Cierto, en este  tópico hace 10 años que nadie escribía.    🥴


Ah... jaja. Eso es demasiado.  Vi el circuito en la imágenes de la página principal. Llegué de "rebote" digamos. ¡Saludos !

Un saludo a moderadores y toda la comunidad en general de Foros de Electrónica. Es un placer recorrer todos los ítems, siempre se aprende aquí.


----------



## josco (Sep 23, 2022)

Tecnorion dijo:


> ¡ Con un zener programable TL 431 ! Nunca se me hubiese ocurrido... Lo voy a probar. ¿hay otros ejemplos de su uso en sistemas de audio fuera de la fuente? ¡ Saludos ! (Hace un inaceptable tiempo que no participaba en el foro...)



Con tl431 tambien hay un amplificador con darlington en salida . 






						[Aporte] Super Amplificador de "Tres Transistores"
					

Estaba viendo un amplificador con 3 transistores y me pregunté :mmm: ¿Cual sería el máximo provecho que se podria obtener de un amplificador de 3 transistores? . . . a muchos les va a sonar familiar eso :lol:.  Así que comencé con tres Darlington , pero los resultados obtenidos fueron bastante...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------

